# The puck has dropped



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2015)

The high school hockey season has begun.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 17, 2015)

I like them all, it's a good angle to shoot from. The last one I would have cropped tight on the two players, right over top of the player in front. You should be able to make a decent horizontal out of it, if it's not already a big crop.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> I like them all, it's a good angle to shoot from. The last one I would have cropped tight on the two players, right over top of the player in front. You should be able to make a decent horizontal out of it, if it's not already a big crop.



Thanks Scott I can give that crop a try


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice. I can't believe how big the goalie equipment is now, incredible. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. I can't believe how big the goalie equipment is now, incredible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



 Thanks. Ya a lot bigger then those used when I was in high school


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 17, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I can't believe how big the goalie equipment is now, incredible.
> ...


Right. In pic #2, the goalie covers the whole angle... Crazy. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2015)

GO WINGS!


----------



## BillM (Dec 18, 2015)

NIce set MIke, can't believe it is that time of year again.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2015)

BillM said:


> NIce set MIke, can't believe it is that time of year again.



Thanks Bill. Have you shot basketball yet?


----------



## BillM (Dec 21, 2015)

Been a little under the weather but good to go now, i'm going to try Wednesday.


----------



## mrsportsphoto (Jan 1, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. I can't believe how big the goalie equipment is now, incredible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I saw on NHL network there is talk of making the goals bigger to accommodate the larger pads.

Great photos, those lime green goal page really stand out in photo 2.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2016)

I can't see them making the goals bigger...they talk about it, but that would instantly put an asterix on every scoring record they have.  I think that making the goalie equipment smaller is a better and more likely scenario.  I also think they should stat allowing kicked or even hand batted pucks as legit goals.  

Anyway, nice shots.  Great capturing of the action, I love seeing the puck in the air by the goalie.

The exposures could be a bit more consistent.  Big difference in exposure between the first and second, for example.  

For the most part, you can shoot an entire game at the same exposure settings, unless you want a different DOF for some of them.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 6, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> I can't see them making the goals bigger...they talk about it, but that would instantly put an asterix on every scoring record they have.  I think that making the goalie equipment smaller is a better and more likely scenario.  I also think they should stat allowing kicked or even hand batted pucks as legit goals.
> 
> Anyway, nice shots.  Great capturing of the action, I love seeing the puck in the air by the goalie.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Ya the lights in most high school rinks are lousy. The lights in this particular rink are different from end to end and side to side so there's no way to keep the same settings all the time.I use auto ISO to keep the shutter speed up. I think most of the difference is due to bad post work on my part.


----------

